# Can a Grass EcoPress P do Blum hinge boring?



## Danny870 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey guys, I have been wanting to try and find a hinge boring machine for my cabinet shop, and finally came across a reasonably priced unit, the Grass EcoPress P. The price is right and I am thinking about picking it up, but I have a few questions that I was hoping you guys could answer for me. 

Does anyone know if this unit can be modified or setup to use Blum hinges? Specifically, the Blum euro style 1/2" overlay hinges. If so, what would I need to do in order to make this unit bore Blum hinge holes? 

The guy that owns it now doesn't know much about it, or what it is currently setup for. I will probably go ahead and replace the bits before I start using it. Are the buys easy to locate? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

What size are the Grass hinges? What size are the Blum hinges? Pockets are pockets for the most part, main difference is the size.


----------



## Danny870 (Oct 7, 2015)

I am not sure on the Grass hinges. I have no local distributors for the Grass products. I have read that it can be done, (switching from Grass style to Blum style), but I have also read that it requires some modifications to the machine and it is not a simple bit swap. So I am looking for someone with experience using these machines to help me figure this out. 

Would I need to use a Blum boring head on this unit? If so where can I find one?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I still have the Blum machine that you said you were going to buy.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

bigjim said:


> i still have the blum machine that you said you were going to buy.


bam!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Boring the doors is the same whether you use grass or blum or most any European hinge so whatever machine you get would be good.


----------



## Danny870 (Oct 7, 2015)

BigJim said:


> I still have the Blum machine that you said you were going to buy.


Can I call you this morning? If you do not mind, message me your phone # and a good time to call. I can send you the money tomorrow!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Danny870 said:


> Can I call you this morning? If you do not mind, message me your phone # and a good time to call. I can send you the money tomorrow!


Email sent.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

No, the eco press is not compatible with any other hinge. That machine drills the dowel holes for the hinge screws at a 42mm spread, blum (and all other euro style hinges) requires a 45mm spread. The newer grass machines have interchangeable heads, but not the eco press.


----------

